# Grounding Kit



## Neonnblack (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone here ever tried to install a grounding kit to their vehicle? I have been reading around on line about them and they seem to be slightly beneficial. The point of one is to make the electrical system throughout your vehicle "more fluid" and have less resistance by connecting thick, 0/1 or 4 ga, wire to each major component in your vehicles engine bay. i.e. Alternator, fuel rail, plenum, and throttle body. And then either daisy chaining them back to or connecting them all to a common point and then to the negative batt terminal.

As said before the main reason is to improve electrical conductivity throughout the engine/car. As from what i have read and seen it can give better low end acceleration in automatic cars, as well as, brighter headlights, faster windows, better stereo sound(especially if you have amps and subs).

Has anyone here done this before? If so how did it change for you? 

Edit: By the way my car is a 2005 Dodge Stratus R/t with the 3.0 V6 automatic

I'm planning on doing this either way to see, because it wont hurt your vehicle to do this, and its fairly cheap to do it, maybe 20-30 bucks. Thanks guys


----------



## havasu (Jun 3, 2010)

You can usually accomplish this just as easy by removing all of your ground wires, grinding the surfaces clean, and reinstalling with new bolts. I myself wouldn't like big, annoying wires all over my engine compartment, because it is just more stuff that can go wrong.


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 6, 2010)

But the thing is the stock grounds are fairly often to long and not thick enough gauge, and in general just crappy. On top of that, there are only a fe ground points on your engine, block to frame/unibody and batt to frame/unibody, if i remember right. so even though the other components are technically grounded the path if much harder to get through, which is the point of the other thicker wires. that and you can make it look pretty so cosmetics isnt an issue, unless youre really phobic about your car.


----------



## havasu (Jun 6, 2010)

Make sure to let us all know how it worked for you!


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 6, 2010)

will do, ill prob get to it in a week or so, ill include some pics also


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 20, 2010)

Please post some sample pics of it. By the way I haven't tried it yet. Maybe if you post some pics I can see what will it do.


----------



## Neonnblack (Aug 8, 2010)

Finally after weeks, i got off my butt to do this. All of it is in red, 6gauge wire from homedepot with crimped and soldered ring terminals on them.
No making fun of my soldering skills, this is the first real thing i've ever soldered.
Either way i have four wires coming off of the one bolt that go to the throttlebody, fuel rail, alternator and to the negative terminal. i dont have pictures of it since i did it but there is also one from the negative terminal to the transmission. ill add the pictures of it tomorrow when its light outside. 

View attachment 2010-07-31_14.56.29.jpg


View attachment 2010-08-07_10.08.51.jpg


View attachment 2010-08-07_10.10.18.jpg


View attachment 2010-08-07_11.38.53.jpg


View attachment 2010-08-07_11.39.08.jpg


----------



## Neonnblack (Aug 8, 2010)

upon later inspection i found out that the old terminal didnt even sit tight on the post anymore so i cut it off and found all the oxidation on the old wire and terminal. I ended up having to cut it off with a dremel and got a new terminal and re-attached everything pics tomorrow of the new one.

At this point, from what i have seen my throttle response is slightly better, it idles smoother, transmission seems to shift a tad faster than before, so all in all a good deal in my opinion for the price.

6ga cable: about 10 bucks
3 boxes of ring terminals: about 12 bucks
I had to buy the soldering gun which was only 12 from harbor freight but its really a good gun except for the tips that break constantly and they dont sell replacements. 

so it was a pretty good, cheap mod for what it gave, ill be checking mileage also in the next couple of tanks. 

View attachment 2010-08-07_11.39.08.jpg


View attachment 2010-08-07_15.24.41.jpg


View attachment 2010-08-07_21.04.12.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2010)

So...adding grounds all over my engine is going to get me better gas mileage as well?


----------



## Neonnblack (Aug 8, 2010)

by improving the grounds and the electrical continuity i guess you could say you make everything run a little bit more efficiently. Meaning the fuel injectors are a little more on point from when the ecu tells it to start and stop squirting, you can get better spark from your plugs making each combustion burn more fuel, maximizing power and fuel waste.

Now, all of this can be almost insignificant changes, something you may never notice. It seems more effective on some cars than others, mostly better for older vehicles. But there are dyno tests and such that show increases of HP and torque.

Pretty much, if you have 25 bucks you could do it, and see what happens it may change a bit it might not. Although since i replaced the battery terminals last night i have definatly seen better acceleration.


----------

